# Did I get a good deal??



## JohnT (Feb 27, 2014)

I just bought this but I wonder if I got a good deal...

So how much would you pay???

This is a used 6 plate filter in "like new" condition. It came with 5 and 1/2 "bricks" of medium filter pads. It is not self priming, but I can deal with that...


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 27, 2014)

Looks like a serious pump attached to that. I have a feeling you scored on this one...


----------



## Rocky (Feb 27, 2014)

JohnT, to me whether or not it was a "good deal" would depend on how much you paid for it, right?


----------



## dralarms (Feb 27, 2014)

You sure can filter a lot of welches with that.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 27, 2014)

dralarms said:


> You sure can filter a lot of welches with that.


 

Hey, I wouldn't run the risk of melting the inner workings of the machine.

I paid $150.00 for the filter and the filter pads.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 27, 2014)

Then, JohnT, I would say you got a very good deal. Good luck with it.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 27, 2014)

It did not come with a manual. Does anybody here have any experience with this particular unit? Any tips would be appreciated! 

Up until now, I have been using my Bon Vino Superjet.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 27, 2014)

It should be very similar to your super jet, just with 6 pads. Look at your super jet instructions and pay attention to the direction of the wine flow vs the orientation of the pads (rough vs smooth surface). Place them in the same orientation in this one and you should be good to go. I'd probably test it out with something that wasn't too valuable to start.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 27, 2014)

Thats a killer price.


----------



## Billaban (Feb 27, 2014)

Did you google the model to look for the manual online? i.e., probabaly a PDF doc floating around somewhere.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 27, 2014)

Billaban said:


> Did you google the model to look for the manual online? i.e., probabaly a PDF doc floating around somewhere.


 

Great Idea Bill!!!! Why the heck did I not thing of that? 
I'll give that a try.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 27, 2014)

Just a bit more info on this. 

I bought this off of a very good friend of mine that I actually got started in winemaking. 

The man really knows how to keep his equipment. The thing is immaculate! 

He sold it to be because he is now doing much smaller batches and this filter is a bit of over-kill for what he now makes.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 27, 2014)

I bought mine for 75 cents.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah, I have never *not* been able to upload a manual for something I bought without 1 or if I lost it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 27, 2014)

John we use to sell those but they are since discontinued due to all the issues. One of the small issues was pads always blowing out and spraying wine like 10' away. That is common. The motor innerd's are plastic and no longer available. Plus there was an even bigger issue about where the pads were made and the sanitation issue with them. I think you'll enjoy it though for small batches like 5-10 gallons as long as you don't mind a bit of fiber in your wine. Nice buy! Big Lots were selling these last year for a lot more than that.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 27, 2014)

Bwahahahahahahahahahahaha! 



Runningwolf said:


> Big Lots were selling these last year for a lot more than that.


----------



## Nubz (Feb 27, 2014)

Wade E said:


> Yeah, I have never *not* been able to upload a manual for something I bought without 1 or if I lost it.



Tell us how you upload something you don't have. LOL


----------



## JohnT (Feb 28, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> John we use to sell those but they are since discontinued due to all the issues. One of the small issues was pads always blowing out and spraying wine like 10' away. That is common. The motor innerd's are plastic and no longer available. Plus there was an even bigger issue about where the pads were made and the sanitation issue with them. I think you'll enjoy it though for small batches like 5-10 gallons as long as you don't mind a bit of fiber in your wine. Nice buy! Big Lots were selling these last year for a lot more than that.


 

Are you serious or are you just pulling my leg? You make it sound that I should, perhaps, not use this filter at all. 

My intent was to use this to filter a 500 liter tank. Are you saying that this will not do the job?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Are you serious or are you just pulling my leg? You make it sound that I should, perhaps, not use this filter at all.
> 
> My intent was to use this to filter a 500 liter tank. Are you saying that this will not do the job?



 Gotcha sucker! You're good to go!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2014)

I know, I know you owe me one!


----------



## JohnT (Feb 28, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> I know, I know you owe me one!


 

You are just plain EVIL!!!! 

I'll fix your wagon... 


*Julie, Dan is being mean to me!!!!!*

Now you are really in for it!!!!!


----------

